# NW PA Gun Store Recommendation - The Keystone Armory



## PAGUNGUY (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey all,
Just purchased my first handgun after collecting old rifles for years (and am now making my first post on a firearm forum). Picked up a Springfield XD from a gun store called The Keystone Armory in Edinboro PA, near Erie. Very professional staff and a very nice store. Highly recommend for anybody in the area.


----------

